# Cina: uomo morto per Hantavirus, trasmesso dai topi.



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.

*Sempre il Global Times: effettuato il tampone a tutti e 32 i passeggeri dell'autobus. Ancora non si conosce l'esito.*


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.



Basta per Dio, basta! 

Vanno isolati


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.



No, vi prego : ora basta!!!!
O lo isolano e si isolano oppure vanno isolati con la forza.
E non è possibile che noi stiamo a lavarci le mani fino a spellarcele e queste mangiano topi crudi come fossero merendine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.



Vabbè nuclearizzassero la Cina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

Altro giro altra corsa. Chiudiamo la frontiera da ogni lato o abbracciamo un cinese anche stavolta?


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbè nuclearizzassero la Cina.



Sarei contro questi provvedimenti, ma ora non vedo alternative


----------



## sacchino (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.



Rivogliamo Mao Tse Tung !!


----------



## bmb (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.



E qualcuno sui social scrive: I paesi che ci stanno aiutando sono Cina, Russia, Cuba, Vietnam (?). Ricordatevi quando andrete a votare. Comunisti col rolex che meriterebbero l'estinzione, insieme ai cinesi. Altro che ringraziamenti.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

*Sempre il Global Times: effettuato il tampone a tutti e 32 i passeggeri dell'autobus. Ancora non si conosce l'esito.*


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre il Global Times: effettuato il tampone a tutti e 32 i passeggeri dell'autobus. Ancora non si conosce l'esito.*



Avevo capito che questo virus si trasmettesse solo tra animale e uomo, ma se eseguono i tamponi sembrerebbe plausibile l’ipotesi di una trasmissione uomo-uomo. Non so più che cosa dire ...


----------



## sottoli (25 Marzo 2020)

L'anno scorso mi trovavo ad epuyen, in Patagonia argentina, quando è esploso un piccolo focolaio di hantavirus...mi sono cacato addosso, era una delle prime volte che passava da uomo a uomo pare, al compleanno di un ragazzino si sono infettate diverse persone e ne sono morte una ventina.
L'hantavirus ha quasi il 50% di mortalità, è così letale che spesso il focolaio implode su se stesso, ma è un ottimo candidato se si modifica un po', maledetto.
Per inciso, non passa mangiando i topi, lo si prende soprattutto respirando la loro pipì. In America Latina lo chiamano il virus da granaio, perché quando si apre un granaio non areato da molto è lì che si ha la più alta probabilità di contrarlo


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso mi trovavo ad epuyen, in Patagonia argentina, quando è esploso un piccolo focolaio di hantavirus...mi sono cacato addosso, era una delle prime volte che passava da uomo a uomo pare, al compleanno di un ragazzino si sono infettate diverse persone e ne sono morte una ventina.
> L'hantavirus *ha quasi il 50% di mortalità*, è così letale che spesso il focolaio implode su se stesso, ma è un ottimo candidato se si modifica un po', maledetto.
> Per inciso, non passa mangiando i topi, lo si prende soprattutto respirando la loro pipì. In America Latina lo chiamano il virus da granaio, perché quando si apre un granaio non areato da molto è lì che si ha la più alta probabilità di contrarlo



Alla grande!

Stanno salendo di livello.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso mi trovavo ad epuyen, in Patagonia argentina, quando è esploso un piccolo focolaio di hantavirus...mi sono cacato addosso, era una delle prime volte che passava da uomo a uomo pare, al compleanno di un ragazzino si sono infettate diverse persone e ne sono morte una ventina.
> L'hantavirus ha quasi il 50% di mortalità, è così letale che spesso il focolaio implode su se stesso, ma è un ottimo candidato se si modifica un po', maledetto.
> Per inciso, non passa mangiando i topi, lo si prende soprattutto respirando la loro pipì. In America Latina lo chiamano il virus da granaio, perché quando si apre un granaio non areato da molto è lì che si ha la più alta probabilità di contrarlo



Datemi del complottista, insultatemi pure, ma é difficile non pensare che il covid fosse la priva generale e che questo possa essere il 2.0 definitivo.... Questi ci stanno attaccando. Imho ovviamente


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.
> 
> *Sempre il Global Times: effettuato il tampone a tutti e 32 i passeggeri dell'autobus. Ancora non si conosce l'esito.*



.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso mi trovavo ad epuyen, in Patagonia argentina, quando è esploso un piccolo focolaio di hantavirus...mi sono cacato addosso, era una delle prime volte che passava da uomo a uomo pare, al compleanno di un ragazzino si sono infettate diverse persone e ne sono morte una ventina.
> L'hantavirus ha quasi il 50% di mortalità, è così letale che spesso il focolaio implode su se stesso, ma è un ottimo candidato se si modifica un po', maledetto.
> Per inciso, non passa mangiando i topi, lo si prende soprattutto respirando la loro pipì. In America Latina lo chiamano il virus da granaio, perché quando si apre un granaio non areato da molto è lì che si ha la più alta probabilità di contrarlo



Leggo su un articolo che parlano pure di incubazione fino a 8 settimane ma che la trasmissione da uomo a uomo é rara... Dicono... Se questi l'hanno mischiato al covid buonanotte a tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre il Global Times: effettuato il tampone a tutti e 32 i passeggeri dell'autobus. Ancora non si conosce l'esito.*



E venne il cinese che si mangiò il topo..... che alla fiera mio padre comprò.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla grande!
> 
> Stanno salendo di livello.



Nessuno li ferma, incredibile.


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

non si trasmette da uomo a uomo, ma da contatto con feci, urine di topo o anche attraverso il morso. E' un virus stra-conosciuto e ogni anno ci sono piccoli focolai che sono prontamente contenuti. La chiave e' il meccanismo di infezione, radicalmente diverso a quello del coronavirus. Purtroppo qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di diffondere questa notizia lucrando sulla paura che tutti hanno (abbiamo) per quello che sta succedendo. Ma, come al solito, pensate cio' che volete.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Cina, fabbrica di virus. Secondo quanto riportato dal Global Times, nella giornata di ieri un uomo, che si trovava all'interno di un autobus, è morto. Successivamente si è scoperto che era stato contagiato dall'Hantavirus (trasmesso dai topi), diverso dal Covid-19 ma che causa sintomi più o meno simili.
> 
> *Sempre il Global Times: effettuato il tampone a tutti e 32 i passeggeri dell'autobus. Ancora non si conosce l'esito.*





No, ma poverini, sono solo sfortunati, eh.

Tutti a loro i virus che disgraziatamente mutano in macchine da guerra letali. Per questo vanno compresi ed aiutati.

Un po' come noi del Milan, dai, ci troviamo così per puro caso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non si trasmette da uomo a uomo, ma da contatto con feci, urine di topo o anche attraverso il morso. E' un virus stra-conosciuto e ogni anno ci sono piccoli focolai che sono prontamente contenuti. La chiave e' il meccanismo di infezione, radicalmente diverso a quello del coronavirus. Purtroppo qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di diffondere questa notizia lucrando sulla paura che tutti hanno (abbiamo) per quello che sta succedendo. Ma, come al solito, pensate cio' che volete.



L’importante è che ora si tenga questa mer.da lontano da noi, perché se sti cinesi portano più malattie dei cani randagi non dobbiamo essere noi a pagarne le conseguenze. Dovrebbero imparare che non basta possedere la tecnologia per poter vivere in mezzo alla gente civile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non si trasmette da uomo a uomo, ma da contatto con feci, urine di topo o anche attraverso il morso. E' un virus stra-conosciuto e ogni anno ci sono piccoli focolai che sono prontamente contenuti. La chiave e' il meccanismo di infezione, radicalmente diverso a quello del coronavirus. Purtroppo qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di diffondere questa notizia lucrando sulla paura che tutti hanno (abbiamo) per quello che sta succedendo. Ma, come al solito, pensate cio' che volete.



Grazie per la spiegazione scientifica, ti pongo una domanda banale e forse inutile, pensando la nel peggiore dei modi 
, pensi possano mischiare in laboratorio la contagiosità del covid con la mortalità di questo?


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non si trasmette da uomo a uomo, ma da contatto con feci, urine di topo o anche attraverso il morso. E' un virus stra-conosciuto e ogni anno ci sono piccoli focolai che sono prontamente contenuti. La chiave e' il meccanismo di infezione, radicalmente diverso a quello del coronavirus. Purtroppo qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di diffondere questa notizia lucrando sulla paura che tutti hanno (abbiamo) per quello che sta succedendo. Ma, come al solito, pensate cio' che volete.



Tutto questo in teoria. Ma quando si parla di cinesi, mai dire mai.

Anche il coronavirus doveva essere una banale influenza, inizialmente...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione scientifica, ti pongo una domanda banale e forse inutile, pensando la nel peggiore dei modi
> , pensi possano mischiare in laboratorio la contagiosità del covid con la mortalità di questo?



Da profano credo che più un virus sia mortale più perde di contagiosità, da profano eh!


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione scientifica, ti pongo una domanda banale e forse inutile, pensando la nel peggiore dei modi
> , pensi possano mischiare in laboratorio la contagiosità del covid con la mortalità di questo?



la coinfezione da entrambi i virus e' in teoria possibile. E' evidente che un fisico debilitato dopo aver combattuto il coronavirus potrebbe essere aggredito dall'hantavirus in maniera piu' efficace, ma ripeto il nucleo della questione qui e' il meccanismo di trasmissione. In teoria il contagio uomo-uomo e' possibile ma sempre con esposizione diretta a fluidi corporei, quindi chi sarebbe maggiormente a rischio sono gli operatori sanitari. Esattamente per come e' avvenuto con l'ebola. Un virus che si trasmette per via respiratoria e' enormemente piu contagioso e difficile da contenere, infatti stiamo vedendo tutti quello che sta succedendo con il coronavirus. Sull'origine, e' certamente una sfortunata coincidenza che sia stato riportato questo caso dalla Cina. Ma esistevano focolai gia' in Sudamerica (e di recente casi confermati in Finlandia e Svezia). Addirittura il Ministero della Salute aveva emesso una circolare per i viaggiatori che visitavano Panama qualche anno fa. Inoltre pur non esistendo un vaccino esistono gia' dei trattamenti per questo tipo di virus. Cerchiamo di non distogliere l'attenzione dal problema reale che tutti stiamo vivendo adesso piuttosto che inventarsene un altro, ulteriore paranoia non serve a nessuno


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non si trasmette da uomo a uomo, ma da contatto con feci, urine di topo o anche attraverso il morso. E' un virus stra-conosciuto e ogni anno ci sono piccoli focolai che sono prontamente contenuti. La chiave e' il meccanismo di infezione, radicalmente diverso a quello del coronavirus. Purtroppo qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di diffondere questa notizia lucrando sulla paura che tutti hanno (abbiamo) per quello che sta succedendo. Ma, come al solito, pensate cio' che volete.



Non ho nessuna competenza di natura medica, perciò non mi azzardo a esprimere un'idea mia in merito: la mia considerazione sulla possibile trasmissibilità da uomo a uomo era dettata dal fatto che avessero fatto tamponi a quanti erano entrati in contatto con lui sull'autobus. Mi fido di chi ha conoscenze adeguate in proposito, grazie!


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da profano credo che più un virus sia mortale più perde di contagiosità, da profano eh!



In genere un virus molto contagioso ma poco letale è considerato più pericoloso di uno molto letale ma poco contagioso, per il semplice e ovvio motivo che un virus che uccide 'muore' con la vittima .
Poi ovviamente se dovesse venir fuori la combo molto contagioso+molto letale sarebbe la fine.
Ma i cinesi stanno studiando per bene e con profitto.


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto questo in teoria. Ma quando si parla di cinesi, mai dire mai.
> 
> Anche il coronavirus doveva essere una banale influenza, inizialmente...



io capisco la frustrazione e la rabbia per la situazione attuale e le teorie del complotto spesso trovano terreno fertile in queste circostanze. Da un punto di vista evoluzionistico questo coronavirus non ha niente di anomalo, semplicemente non e' mai stato in contatto con l'uomo e nessuno di noi ha la benche' minima difesa immunitaria contro di esso, per questo sta infettando praticamente tutti. Io mi attengo a quello che ho letto in giro, diversi studi scientifici non hanno riscontrato anomalie a livello genetico e molecolare che potessero fare pensare a una manipolazione artificiale. E sono laboratori indipendenti che hanno confermato questa cosa, non certo un laboratorio "governativo" cinese o americano (dei quali sicuramente ci sarebbe da fidarsi di meno). Ricordo ancora una volta cosa e' successo quando i conquistadores hanno invaso il Sud America: milioni di indios morti per raffreddore, infuenza, sifilide, vaiolo. Tutte malattie sconosciute a quelle popolazioni e al loro sistema immunitario.


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non ho nessuna competenza di natura medica, perciò non mi azzardo a esprimere un'idea mia in merito: la mia considerazione sulla possibile trasmissibilità da uomo a uomo era dettata dal fatto che avessero fatto tamponi a quanti erano entrati in contatto con lui sull'autobus. Mi fido di chi ha conoscenze adeguate in proposito, grazie!



e' giusto fare quei tamponi. Aspettiamo i risultati, anche ci fossero altri positivi potrebbero averlo contratto nello stesso modo. In ogni caso i ratti svolgono un ruolo fondamentale, esattamente per come avveniva con la peste.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la coinfezione da entrambi i virus e' in teoria possibile. E' evidente che un fisico debilitato dopo aver combattuto il coronavirus potrebbe essere aggredito dall'hantavirus in maniera piu' efficace, ma ripeto il nucleo della questione qui e' il meccanismo di trasmissione. In teoria il contagio uomo-uomo e' possibile ma sempre con esposizione diretta a fluidi corporei, quindi chi sarebbe maggiormente a rischio sono gli operatori sanitari. Esattamente per come e' avvenuto con l'ebola. Un virus che si trasmette per via respiratoria e' enormemente piu contagioso e difficile da contenere, infatti stiamo vedendo tutti quello che sta succedendo con il coronavirus. Sull'origine, e' certamente una sfortunata coincidenza che sia stato riportato questo caso dalla Cina. Ma esistevano focolai gia' in Sudamerica (e di recente casi confermati in Finlandia e Svezia). Addirittura il Ministero della Salute aveva emesso una circolare per i viaggiatori che visitavano Panama qualche anno fa. Inoltre pur non esistendo un vaccino esistono gia' dei trattamenti per questo tipo di virus. Cerchiamo di non distogliere l'attenzione dal problema reale che tutti stiamo vivendo adesso piuttosto che inventarsene un altro, ulteriore paranoia non serve a nessuno



Non sorvolare nemmeno sull'immunità crociata : se i cinesi sono bombardati sistematicamente da queste porcherie sviluppano una certa immnunità che li protegge direttamente e indirettamente .
Noi dell'occidente , prima di questo coronavirus, eravamo del tutto scoperti .
Quando in cina quindi vediamo x morti e x contagi non dobbiamo fare paragoni e stime perchè da noi quelle x possono tranquillamente divenire 3-4 x.
Non è un caso se i giovanissimi che godono ancora di una certa immunità prodotta dai vaccini sono coperti, come possono esser parzialmente coperti gli africani.
La 'storia' epidemiologica si mischia giocoforza con le abitudini alimentari, culturali e con le condizioni di igiene ma per quanto il mondo possa esser globalizzato per l'economia non lo è per altri aspetti non meno importanti.
La guerra per i vaccini si colloca perfettamente in questo contesto.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' giusto fare quei tamponi. Aspettiamo i risultati, anche ci fossero altri positivi potrebbero averlo contratto nello stesso modo. In ogni caso i ratti svolgono un ruolo fondamentale, esattamente per come avveniva con la peste.



Grazie dell'informazione: come dicevi giustamente tu, il periodo ci induce a guardare con sospetto e circospezione ogni notizia relativa a probabili epidemie.


----------



## sottoli (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la coinfezione da entrambi i virus e' in teoria possibile. E' evidente che un fisico debilitato dopo aver combattuto il coronavirus potrebbe essere aggredito dall'hantavirus in maniera piu' efficace, ma ripeto il nucleo della questione qui e' il meccanismo di trasmissione. In teoria il contagio uomo-uomo e' possibile ma sempre con esposizione diretta a fluidi corporei, quindi chi sarebbe maggiormente a rischio sono gli operatori sanitari. Esattamente per come e' avvenuto con l'ebola. Un virus che si trasmette per via respiratoria e' enormemente piu contagioso e difficile da contenere, infatti stiamo vedendo tutti quello che sta succedendo con il coronavirus. Sull'origine, e' certamente una sfortunata coincidenza che sia stato riportato questo caso dalla Cina. Ma esistevano focolai gia' in Sudamerica (e di recente casi confermati in Finlandia e Svezia). Addirittura il Ministero della Salute aveva emesso una circolare per i viaggiatori che visitavano Panama qualche anno fa. Inoltre pur non esistendo un vaccino esistono gia' dei trattamenti per questo tipo di virus. Cerchiamo di non distogliere l'attenzione dal problema reale che tutti stiamo vivendo adesso piuttosto che inventarsene un altro, ulteriore paranoia non serve a nessuno



Esatto, conta anche che l'hantavirus, che appunto in America Latina conoscono già da molti anni, è sensibilissimo agli ultravioletti e esposto al sole muore in pochi secondi.
Un virus che sia molto letale E molto contagioso in realtà è un ossimoro, una esclude l'altra a meno che non sia contagioso durante il tempo di incubazione, quello è ciò che fa la differenza.
Il virus più determinante nella storia umana è stato il vaiolo, che aveva appunto una combo di tutte queste caratteristiche


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io capisco la frustrazione e la rabbia per la situazione attuale e le teorie del complotto spesso trovano terreno fertile in queste circostanze. Da un punto di vista evoluzionistico questo coronavirus non ha niente di anomalo, semplicemente non e' mai stato in contatto con l'uomo e nessuno di noi ha la benche' minima difesa immunitaria contro di esso, per questo sta infettando praticamente tutti. Io mi attengo a quello che ho letto in giro, diversi studi scientifici non hanno riscontrato anomalie a livello genetico e molecolare che potessero fare pensare a una manipolazione artificiale. E sono laboratori indipendenti che hanno confermato questa cosa, non certo un laboratorio "governativo" cinese o americano (dei quali sicuramente ci sarebbe da fidarsi di meno). Ricordo ancora una volta cosa e' successo quando i conquistadores hanno invaso il Sud America: milioni di indios morti per raffreddore, infuenza, sifilide, vaiolo. Tutte malattie sconosciute a quelle popolazioni e al loro sistema immunitario.



Io ricordo le news e le opinioni degli "esperti" che uscirono all'inizio. Ci dissero che non c'era da preoccuparsi, perchè si trattava di un comune coronavirus. Famiglia che causa raffreddori e semplici influenze. Abbiamo visto, poi, che così non è stato.

Per quanto mi riguarda, da ora in poi con questi virus "cinesi" ci andrò sempre cauto. Spero che la situazione legata a questo hantavirus sia nata e morta qui. Ma non è che mi fidi granchè.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la coinfezione da entrambi i virus e' in teoria possibile. E' evidente che un fisico debilitato dopo aver combattuto il coronavirus potrebbe essere aggredito dall'hantavirus in maniera piu' efficace, ma ripeto il nucleo della questione qui e' il meccanismo di trasmissione. In teoria il contagio uomo-uomo e' possibile ma sempre con esposizione diretta a fluidi corporei, quindi chi sarebbe maggiormente a rischio sono gli operatori sanitari. Esattamente per come e' avvenuto con l'ebola. Un virus che si trasmette per via respiratoria e' enormemente piu contagioso e difficile da contenere, infatti stiamo vedendo tutti quello che sta succedendo con il coronavirus. Sull'origine, e' certamente una sfortunata coincidenza che sia stato riportato questo caso dalla Cina. Ma esistevano focolai gia' in Sudamerica (e di recente casi confermati in Finlandia e Svezia). Addirittura il Ministero della Salute aveva emesso una circolare per i viaggiatori che visitavano Panama qualche anno fa. Inoltre pur non esistendo un vaccino esistono gia' dei trattamenti per questo tipo di virus. Cerchiamo di non distogliere l'attenzione dal problema reale che tutti stiamo vivendo adesso piuttosto che inventarsene un altro, ulteriore paranoia non serve a nessuno



Grazie infinite per la spiegazione, sei stato chiarissimo


----------



## Marilson (25 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sorvolare nemmeno sull'immunità crociata : se i cinesi sono bombardati sistematicamente da queste porcherie sviluppano una certa immnunità che li protegge direttamente e indirettamente .
> Noi dell'occidente , prima di questo coronavirus, eravamo del tutto scoperti .
> Quando in cina quindi vediamo x morti e x contagi non dobbiamo fare paragoni e stime perchè da noi quelle x possono tranquillamente divenire 3-4 x.
> Non è un caso se i giovanissimi che godono ancora di una certa immunità prodotta dai vaccini sono coperti, come possono esser parzialmente coperti gli africani.
> ...



sono d'accordo


----------



## numero 3 (25 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non si trasmette da uomo a uomo, ma da contatto con feci, urine di topo o anche attraverso il morso. E' un virus stra-conosciuto e ogni anno ci sono piccoli focolai che sono prontamente contenuti. La chiave e' il meccanismo di infezione, radicalmente diverso a quello del coronavirus. Purtroppo qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di diffondere questa notizia lucrando sulla paura che tutti hanno (abbiamo) per quello che sta succedendo. Ma, come al solito, pensate cio' che volete.



Quoto tutto.


----------



## diavolo (25 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Altro giro altra corsa. Chiudiamo la frontiera da ogni lato o abbracciamo un cinese anche stavolta?



A sto punto abbraccio il topo, rischio meno.


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A sto punto abbraccio il topo, rischio meno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A sto punto abbraccio il topo, rischio meno.


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2020)

No vabbè..................


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2020)

Sta a vedere che questi bevono anche piscio di topo...


----------



## mabadi (25 Marzo 2020)

Basta uccidiamoli tutti .....


----------

